# ???



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, 

I am not really new but not sure where else to post yet !! been waiting for results of my DP blood tests for a few weeks now, the Urologist we saw said he would write to us once he had them, however have now found out there is a letter waiting for us at home from our GP, feel sick, really nervous - stupid I know to even post as it's only a few hours till I go home, but has anyone else had letters from their GP after tests and not from the hospital  I am hoping it is just a referal to Leeds which was mentioned when we were at the hospital !! is it normal for a GP to write to you ??
usually he rings me or asks his secretary to ring us to make an appointment - has never written to us before
sorry for this I know I will know when I get home but feel so nervous for some reason !! suppose if it was really bad news he would have us in 
any thoughts ??

cecila xxxx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

no idea what the answer to your question is but wanted to say   .

Thinking of you, not long till home time

love Zp


----------



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for replying !! feel bit stupid now for posting !! but just felt sick to me stomach for some reason and needed to do something to calm me down so just posted !! like you say not long till home time !!
god if I am like this over letters arriving how can I cope with anything else !! it's embarrasing !!!
thanks anyway
cecila xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Cecila

The NHS just love writing letters hun... they work on the theory why make a quick phone call when you can make a meal out of writing a letter!!  Dont worry hun, I'm sure it will be fine, I guess it's just more bureacracy.

Good Luck and  it's got the informaiton you want in it! 

TTFN

Amanda


----------



## tina1602 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Cecilia,

Just checking out different headings and wondered what the doctor had to say?

Take care

Tina


----------

